# Favre..Farve..fans?



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Where are all the #4 fans? Being an NFC north guy there is no love lost here. Figured some of you southern boys might have taken interest. That's one tough buck with a ton of heart. Hate to see him go...or not?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im a florida boy and he is one of my fav professional athletes. very dissapointing in tonights game but one game cant be the judge of his phonominal career......


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a huge Favre fan being as he recruited me to come to Southern Miss and I roomed with his brother Jeff while I was there. It is just the Saints time to shine right now. I'm proud of him for the way he played tonight. I hope to get to watch him play another season.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Farve is a great quarter back , top notch , but the Saints defence was lookin for blood and they found it!!!! go Saints


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Long live THE IRON MAN


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

go SAINTS !!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Woodbutcher I think we get your point. You like the saints but you act like it is the first time they made it this far. Oppps it is haha jk


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

and...........................?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we are proud of the boys in black and gold. BLESS YOU BOYS!!!!!!!!!! WHO DAT!!!!!!!!! WE DAT!!!!!!!!!! MIAMI BOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Favre Dat! This thread is the south mississippi boy thread not the nutria lovers thread.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

dont be hate-n


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You can't pollute the Favre Dat thread with who dat. We already got a who dat thread. You are the one hatin. 

lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Favre did play a good game and a great season.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

it was a good game. they should have tried the field goal when they had the chance. o well


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Sad thing is, if anyone on the Viks could hold on to the ball we would be singing a different tune.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if "IF" was a skiff we could all jump in and float on down to Miami and watch them Saints whoop that azzzzz


----------



## yamaman (Jan 18, 2010)

now you can watch the colts whoop your saints azzzzzzz


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll stuff the Colts up your sphincter fool.


----------

